# Golf Outing Prize (Pics Added)



## Bruce B (Oct 15, 2006)

Won a Weber Smokey Joe Gold and a set of BBQ Tools at my BIL's golf outing yesterday. Going to break it in today and grill a pork tenderloin on it for dinner tonight to see how it works. 

Should have seen the look on the wife's face when I walked in with another grill.....priceless.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 15, 2006)

A man can never have enough outdoor cooking equipment Bruce!
The look on your Wife's face must be the same look I get  
I think the look will change when she can't park her car in the garage so all of my equipment will fit  
Congrats on the new member of the family 
How 'bout a pic?


----------



## john pen (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice score...always nice to win something you can actuallt use...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats Bruce. I love mine. Perfect for a steak, or burgers, or setting your chimney on.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's the pork loin I did on the new Smokey Joe:













Great little grill, don't know how often I'll use it, but you're right would be good for quick cooks and setting the chimney on.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks good Bruce...SJ would be good for tailgates or days at the park...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you guys come in first?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 16, 2006)

No Cap that was a door prize from purchased tickets. Proceeds went to my nephews hockey league.

We finished in 2nd place -5, 38 degrees and 20mph winds at tee off time 9am this past Saturday......f'ing ridiculous.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice Bruce, 5 under isn't bad at all. What did 1st place shoot?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 16, 2006)

-6, so they say. There wasn't a guy in the group that looked like he ever picked up a club before.


----------



## cflatt (Oct 16, 2006)

its a fun little grill. I got one for the kids and we use it for small cooks. they love it


----------

